# Labels- Getting Started



## cindyjo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all, It has been awhile since my last post but I have been reading all the posts and I have always been amazed by all of your labels




...time for me to jump in and start making my own instead of buying them from George.
So naturally I am looking for some newbie advice. I have read a lot about paper. I really like the paper that Georges labels are made of... Where can I get it or is there something better? These labels are just so easy to remove which is mainly what I like about them. 
I have a HP Photosmart printer... anyone have any comments on that?
I have a basic idea of what I want and a friend who is a computer wiz but I understand there are programs to design. What is a good one for a newbie at this?
I am open to all advice shortcuts and opinions.
BTW I am also changing the name of my winery. I has been Coviello Vineyards, which is my last name, frommy first batch however... since my husband left and moved out of state, I really do not want to use that anymore. I am going with one of my favorite motos which has gotten my through the last few months
Whatever Works Winery will be bottling its first wine in a few weeks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2011)

First, sorry to hear about you two. Second, George sells the peper he prints on and that is what I use. //www.finevinewines.com/c-193-label-paper.aspx

I dont know much about your printer. Laser jets are the best but Im ok with my jet printer, they will run when labels get wet though. I get most of my pics from Allposters.com and then edit them in Photoshop or Picture It and then use Avery Template in Word to print them.


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Wade. You always give great answers. I thought George sold the paper but could not find it. I hope to get some labels together soon


----------



## Waldo (Apr 12, 2011)

Post some pictures when you do Cindy


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2011)

Cindy, I use Avery software. It is free and very easy to use. I use template 8164 and you can use their labels or buy special sheets from George and cut them out.


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you both. I will post pictures when completedand will check out the Avery software


----------



## intoxicating (Apr 14, 2011)

I got paper from George and printed up my own, but the colors bled and ran when they got damp from putting them on.



Is that the difference between ink jet and laser jet? The ones I have George print up get wet when I put them on, and don't run or spot.



Do all ink jet inks run, and do all the laser jet inks not run?


----------



## ArdenS (Apr 14, 2011)

You're right that ink jet is going to be more likely to run. I have read of some people spraying the sheet of labels with lacquer and letting that dry before putting them on the bottles. I've not tried that, but sounded like an interesting solution.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to do that and it worked great and was easy to do.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

I use these labels and a cheap inkjet and the only problem I have with ink running is when something is dripped on them. Ive never had them run from putting them on.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy, You might take a look at this site for some ideas. I have an inkjet printer and I have printed and sprayed labels. Seems to work.


http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/wine_labels.htm


----------



## cindyjo (Apr 16, 2011)

Great Article Rocky. Thanks. I just looked at it briefly but will go back when Im not so tired


----------



## RickC (Jun 3, 2011)

Cindy, I have the same printer as you and printed my last batch of labels using the Avery software. Sprayed them with polyeurethane a couple times before applying. Seemed to work well. Haven't had any problems yet but will know more later once I really break into these.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 3, 2011)

Rick, I am doing the same thing with Avery 8164's. I have found that it takes several light coatings of spray with plenty of drying time in between. I still do not know what will happen with whites that are refrigerated prior to serving. Time will tell.


----------



## cindyjo (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. My question is if you spray these labels with poly or laquer how does that effect the ability to take them off? What I like about Georges paper is how easy it is to remove the labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Cindy, you are spraying the labels before applying. It has no effect on the adhesive and they remove just as easily.


----------



## cindyjo (Jun 13, 2011)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH



That explains alot You guys are the best

I still have not gotten too far in the label making thing. Life happens


----------

